# Liquid in a slow cooker?



## nick85 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

        So this morning I am cooking on my slow cooker (some pork belly strips on that I have been wanting to use for ages).  I have looked at different recipies and didn't really find anything that was what I was looking for or had a load of ingreadents I don't have (and it being a lazy sunday morning I didn't want to go to the shops). 

         So in a moment of crazyness, perhaps caused by the smooth jazz in the background, the excitment of having one of my favorite cuts of pork or the fact I was already on my 3rd strong coffie of the day I decided to mix things up mix and match my favorite things and try something new. 

          I have put some carrots, potatos, red onion and garlic in the bottom of the slow cooker, placed the pork slices ontop with salt pepper and a mixture of spices covering them ontop. As for the liquid I addded some apple juice (I saw that in a recipe) and some cider vinegar and have put it on a low heat.

          Now my question is how much liquid do I need? (I have only used the slow cooker for stews and things so this is a bit new) the veg and meat comes to about 2/3 of the way up the slow cooker. Should I make sure the liquid is covering the veg or is a bit of liquid ok?

Thank you 

Nick


----------



## pacanis (Nov 4, 2012)

When I cook a 2lb chuck roast with veggies I add a little less than 1/2c of liquid. The veggies and leaving the lid on will generate a lot of liquid.


----------



## chopper (Nov 4, 2012)

pacanis said:
			
		

> When I cook a 2lb chuck roast with veggies I add a little less than 1/2c of liquid. The veggies and leaving the lid on will generate a lot of liquid.



Agreed. Not much liquid needed.


----------



## nick85 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, I've just looked though the lid and there is a lot more liquid in there now. 

Any ideas what I could do with the liquid? Could I make a sort of gravy or anything out of it?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2012)

nick85 said:


> Thank you for the advice, I've just looked though the lid and there is a lot more liquid in there now.
> 
> Any ideas what I could do with the liquid? Could I make a sort of gravy or anything out of it?
> 
> ...


Depending on how much liquid there is, you could maybe even use it for soup with bits of the food you cooked in it. Taste it and decide if it needs any seasoning. You could use it as a sauce or make gravy with it.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2012)

Pork belly will also give off a lot of liquid fat


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Pork belly will also give off a lot of liquid fat


You're right. That fat would be good for making a roux for the gravy.


----------



## Cerise (Nov 4, 2012)

nick85 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So this morning I am cooking on my slow cooker (some pork belly strips on that I have been wanting to use for ages). I have looked at different recipies and didn't really find anything that was what I was looking for or had a load of ingreadents I don't have (and it being a lazy sunday morning I didn't want to go to the shops).
> 
> ...


 
How much apple juice & cider vinegar did you use?  A cup and a half to 2 cups liquid total should do it.


----------

